# Owner's rub/sauces online - Online recipe or pre-pkg



## apmartin28 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey all,

New here and had one question!  The rub that the owner, I think Jeff, has online that you can buy is it just online recipes that I mix myself or pre-packaged products that are sent?

My father-in-law just built me a smoker and I will be sure to post pics in the designated forum along with introducing myself!  Alot of good stuff on here has already helped!

Thanks all!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. When you buy Jeff's you get the recipe to his rub and BBQ sauce. They are both very good and I highly recommend them


----------



## apmartin28 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you sir!!

Have a Happy Holiday!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 26, 2009)

I hope your having a great Christmas as well and when you get a chance post some pics of that smoker we like seeing custom built rigs


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Glad to have you as part of the SMF. Jeff's rubs and BBQ sauce are great recipes. If you are one who likes to tweak things, his rub is a great base. It's all good my friend.


----------

